# Shadow Glamour Shots



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Shadow has been posing for some "glamour" shots lately. I hope you enjoy them  


:blackcat


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL (wolf whistle) Shadow is "tsssssssssss" HOT! 

Great photos, thank you for sharing


----------



## 21inCostaRica (Aug 18, 2013)

Judy: Shadow looks like Jiji


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Such a ham!! BEAUTIFUL shots, I especially like the middle one!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice. Handsome boy.


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

Love black cats. Black is very slimming! Cute!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone! She's starting to settle down a little so I can get better photos of her.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

He's a cute guy


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is so handsome! Looks like his fur is soft as velvet! Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments. Shadow is such a little sweetheart. She has truly been a blessing for our family.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Squeeeeeee!!!! Black kitties are my absolute favorite, and she is stunning.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you howsefrau!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

There's that Sweet Girl!!♡♡♡
Such a Pretty Girl!!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you Sharon!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Now how did I miss Shadow pics??

Judy, "sweetheart" is the first word that pops into my mind when I see her.  She definitely seems to have realized that she's beautiful! That last picture made me laugh out loud. Love the come-hither tilt of the head. Sooo sweet!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Lovely photos, like the last especially just peaking over the shelf


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you! I love how she poses now. She seems to enjoy having her photo taken!


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I love black cats  

Mine's so big, that he has to contort his body to fit on the little perch, but he doesn't seem to mind.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Tezster, our last black cat, Misty, was big too. She was twice as big as Shadow. I think Shadow is going to be a petite girl. 
We love black cats and will always have one or 2. I love Newt & Newton!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

What a beautiful girl!! And such a good sister to Chino. :2kitties


----------

